

The cloud does not auto-validate your work - astrec
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2008/11/26/the-cloud-does-not-auto-validate-your-work/

======
sh1mmer
This is similar to an earlier thread about scaling with the cloud. But it's an
important point, using _X_ buzzword won't make your product better. Building
it right will make it better. Cloud computing might be the right tool to do
that if you know how to use it.

